# Dog found in the Gulf



## Chimpie (Jan 10, 2012)

This happened here locally this past weekend.

A drunk driver hit and killed a 56 year old woman while she was jogging with her dog.  The dog freaked out and ran away, towards the water.  He was so scared that once he ran out of land he began swimming in the Gulf of Mexico.

A guy kayaking had his camera rolling when the dog swam up to him.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX6UhgboDgc[/YOUTUBE]

Thumbs up to the this guy for doing the right thing, look for the owner, and when he couldn't find her, took it to the vet to see if the dog was chipped.

http://www.abcactionnews.com/dpp/ne...killed-in-sarasota-dui-crash-according-to-fhp


----------



## Niccigsu (Jan 13, 2012)

awww...watching that made my day!


----------



## FL Medic (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW thats awesome and sad at the same time. Taht guy is awesome for doing the right thing its horriable what happened to the dogs owner im right over the bridge in Pinellas county I cant believe I didnt hear about this!


----------



## 281mustang (Jan 28, 2012)

FL Medic said:


> WOW thats awesome and sad at the same time. Taht guy is awesome for doing the right thing its horriable what happened to the dogs owner im right over the bridge in Pinellas county I cant believe I didnt hear about this!


 Where in Pinellas?


----------

